# Προεκλογικό λογοπαίγνιο



## nickel (May 2, 2019)

Στο αποψινό δελτίο του Σκάι (εδώ, μετά το 4ο λεπτό) είχαν τον Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη να λέει ότι, αν δεν ψηφίσει ο λαός το Ποτάμι στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο, θα πρέπει να προβληματιστεί σοβαρά το κόμμα του... και ξαφνικά η φωτογραφία του επικεφαλής εμφανίζεται δίπλα σε εσωτερικό εκλογικού κέντρου με παραβάν και μεγάλη ταμπέλα που γράφει "ΟΧΙ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΣ". 

(Παρατήρηση: Στις ευρωεκλογές επιτρέπονται οι σταυροί. Η φωτογραφία είναι αρχείου — και διπλά παραπλανητική .)


----------

